# New puppy health issues



## Siennasmommy (Jan 1, 2017)

New to the forum and to Vizsla's and puppyhood. Our 6 month old puppy is falling apart. . It seemingly started a few weeks ago, right before Christmas. She had been licking her paws a bit but nothing crazy. Then she got a UTI and went on antibiotics. I expected some stomach upset but that seems to be continuing long after the antibiotics have stopped (and we've been giving probiotics). She started off having loose stools, then it was vomitting in the middle of the night. And her paws are now worse (taking her I. This weekend as one looks infected and swollen). 

She started on Iams puppy from the breeder, we switched her to Wellness chicken/oatmeal puppy. Vet wanted us to do Royal Canin ultamino. No offense to those that use it but coming from a family with a member that has IBD and is well versed in food issues/concerns, I could not bring myself to give her corn starch and chicken by product  so we are slowly switching her to Acana single protein duck/pear. She seems to love the new food and poops are getting better but not all normal.

She also has some more eye goop than normal, her eyes often look red, but I don't know if that is because she can't clean herself as much as she'd like as we're keeping her in the cone a lot (I digress but we had to get an extra large cone and make extra holes in it because the large one was allowing her to get to her paws). She also has lots of brown wax in her ears (more so in one inparticular). 

One vet Is pushing for a mange skin scrape and the other is leaning more towards food allergies. We live in FL so the grass is...well not the soft lush grass of the north. It is a straw like weed. We don't treat our lawn with chemicals but she does go on neighborhood walks where she is on grass that could be treated. She was not born here, came from VA, so I suppose it is possible that she has environmental allergies?

Would love some suggestions, advice, thoughts.

Thanks (attempting to post a pic of her paw).


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I would also lean towards a food intolerance based on what you're describing. The red eyes and gunky ears is exactly what happens to my girl when she's had chicken and sometimes other poultry. Have you tried feeding a formula without any poultry? Supplementing with some fish oil or small oily fish (canned or frozen sardines, for instance) for the omega 3s could help with general inflammation and alleviate some of her symptoms.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

Try wiping her down with a wet towel or rinsing her off after coming in for the day.

You could try a raw diet. That should help clear up her issues


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If you move the hair back next to the toenail bed, what does it look like? I can't tell for sure, but the inside toenail looks to have a blacking at the toenail bed.


----------



## Rbka (Apr 21, 2014)

Nico was like this as a pup and I figured it was food and went to the BRAT Elimnation type regime. Only rice for a day, then rice and broth, then rice broth and peas, then rice broth peas and pork.... Or something like that. Do a forum search for BRAT diet and you should find plenty of info! Up until he was >1 year I used to mix homemade food and kibble which seemed to work (didn't have the freezer/fridge space to go raw)
Nico is highly allergic to chicken and beef now so he's been on lamb and brown rice (ToTW) & no yeasty ears lately! Thanks goodness, they smell awful when they're all brown & goopy! He also seems to have environmental allergies that get real bad twice a year. Good luck!


----------



## hecallsmebama (Mar 31, 2016)

Amos gets the yuck ears and loose stool from tapeworms. His anal glands would also leak. He was on a dewormer that covered tape worms starting at six months, after battling it prior to that. However, he was growing so fast that he was literally outgrowing the dosage and I did not realize it so we continued to battle them till my light bulb went off!

Amos also does not do well on chicken or grains. He now eats earthborn holistic meadow feast, which is a lamb kibble with limited ingredients. We also stir in coconut oil to prevent yeast overgrowth which became a problem after the antibiotics he was given before we figured out it was the tapeworms. It's so frustrating. I hope you figure it out soon. I felt the same way for a while, like he was falling apart! Diarrhea, cheesy ears, leaky anal glands and then bumps in his fur after the antibiotics!!! :-[


----------

